# Your Opinions



## Rduce

Am thinking about Dishin it Up from a 722K to the 922 for the added space and the better GUI. A Hopper is not in the consideration for my viewing needs due to it's lack of OTA. So I would like some honest opinions from those that have 922's about it. It seems to never got off the ground like Dish had hoped, did the bugs get ironed out?

Thanks RD


----------



## P Smith

Not all old bugs ironed out and new bugs still waiting to squash ... 

It's working device, bad thing it's not supporting well as xip813 what taking more attention...

Don't forget to order MT-2 cartridge for your OTA reception.


----------



## lonerwulf

I'm an installer and when ever in have a 922 install I always make sure to bring an extra and expect to comeback with in a month because the 922 just plain terrible machine


----------



## Jhon69

Rduce said:


> Am thinking about Dishin it Up from a 722K to the 922 for the added space and the better GUI. A Hopper is not in the consideration for my viewing needs due to it's lack of OTA. So I would like some honest opinions from those that have 922's about it. It seems to never got off the ground like Dish had hoped, did the bugs get ironed out?
> 
> Thanks RD


I like my VIP922/wMT2.

But if you want to be able to access your recordings from any room in the house then you will need the Hopper&Joey.

For extra rooms with the 922 I went with VIP211ks to have HD in every other room.The 211k has it's own satellite and OTA tuner and the mirror fee is the same as the Joey or another Hopper $7.,the 211ks can turn into a DVR with a EHD and a $40 one time fee, so it all depends what you want to do with your DISH system.Good Luck!

I also recommend carrying DISH's Service Protection Plan.


----------



## Rduce

Jhon69 said:


> I like my VIP922/wMT2.
> 
> But if you want to be able to access your recordings from any room in the house then you will need the Hopper&Joey.
> 
> For extra rooms with the 922 I went with VIP211ks to have HD in every other room.The 211k has it's own satellite and OTA tuner and the mirror fee is the same as the Joey or another Hopper $7.,the 211ks can turn into a DVR with a EHD and a $40 one time fee, so it all depends what you want to do with your DISH system.Good Luck!
> 
> I also recommend carrying DISH's Service Protection Plan.


I thought a 922 would handle 2 sets like a 722, just TV2 would be in SD, which is fine for my needs. A Hopper is not a consideration for me because I watch and record far too many digital sub-channels, which the Hopper cannot see.


----------



## Jhon69

Rduce said:


> I thought a 922 would handle 2 sets like a 722, just TV2 would be in SD, which is fine for my needs. A Hopper is not a consideration for me because I watch and record far too many digital sub-channels, which the Hopper cannot see.


Yes the VIP922 is a Duo DVR with TV1&TV2.I only use TV1,but I can Sling TV2 to my computer and watch an HD picture.

Over at the other place they are reporting the OTA tuner module for the Hopper is now available.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/threads/297237-FIRST-LOOK-Hopper-OTA-Module


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

The Hopper OTA is available for us to order and you can order at mydish.com from Order From Store. Thanks.



Jhon69 said:


> Yes the VIP922 is a Duo DVR with TV1&TV2.I only use TV1,but I can Sling TV2 to my computer and watch an HD picture.
> 
> Over at the other place they are reporting the OTA tuner module for the Hopper is now available.
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/threads/297237-FIRST-LOOK-Hopper-OTA-Module


----------



## jkane

We have both. Yes, the 922 has tv2 out. We use it.

The 722 is much more relaible than the 922. The 922 has a "pretty" GUI and more recievers built in. It has many more bugs though. Some unacceptable. It doesn't always record what it says it will. It locks up randomly and records nothing.

Unless you really need the bigger hard disk space, or the extra ota module, stick with the 722.


----------



## P Smith

> and *more* recievers built in


922 is modification of 722k, eg a number of receivers is the same


----------



## silverbullet07

I really like my vip922. I like the option of connecting it to several of my TV's and having the option to watch it from any of those with out an additional monthly fees. Which I guess the 722 does the same. 

I like the option to stream and set up recordings via the internet without a sling adapter. Which was the item that pushed me to the 922. 

I've had a few lockups but nothing bad enough to down grade to the 722k


----------



## P Smith

> with out an additional monthly fees


I recall I did pay additional fee for 922, like Network fee ...


----------



## jkane

My 722 only does 1 ota. My 922 can record 2 ota signals at once. Maybe there is another module that could go in the 722.

I do know when I get the 722 replaced, twice so far, I have to remove the ota module and install it in the new one. They never ship the replacement with one already installed. :-(

We had a couple 922's but in the first week, so the installer did those.


----------



## P Smith

you should make your mind one more time  : 622/722 has internal OTA tuner; *722k* and *922* has DUAL OTA tuner as a module: MT-2.


----------

